# MrKeenan's training journal



## MrKeenan (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi everyone I thought I'd start a training log as a bit of additional motivation going into my cut in march. I've concluded as this is my first ever cut after around 3 years of bulking that it will take me around 12 weeks + to cut a decent amount of fat. I'm quite happy with my progress at the moment and the weight I am at however I'm a little worried to what I will look like from this cut as I've got the image of being this skinny guy like I once used to be haha.

*Stats*
19 years old
6'1
248lbs
21% - 23% BF
3 Years lifting serious

I will be taking weekly pictures from march for around 14 weeks however I will only post them up at the end as I'm a little self concious at the moment. Plus people will be able to see the transformation all in one post.

My current split is:
Mon: Back
Tues: Off
Wed: Chest
Thursday: Legs
Friday: Arms
Sat: Off
Sunday: Shoulders

In terms of diet, its very basic but its been working. I'm on a very low budget, like literally, I have no money to spend on anything else but food haha. I earn £20 a week, which is in dollars.. $31? According to google

Meal 1: Oats, toast
Meal 2: Chicken, pasta
Meal 3: Chicken, pasta
Meal 4: Chicken, pasta
Meal 5: Chicken, pasta

I will also have an odd tin of beans throughout the day.
Adding asparagus/green beans from now on which each but as I say, its hard with no money and I try my best. I'll work out the measurements of each when I have more time.

Few pics: 
First is the end of 2009, last two are more recent, around December 2011. Just giving an idea of what I've came from. Also, I had a little bit of arsehole on show on the second so if your wondering what that is


----------



## MrKeenan (Feb 12, 2012)

So shoulders today, came in a little late was in there for around 50 mins because it closes at 7 on a sunday. 

I did:
*Dumbbell shoulder press* supersetted w/ *front raises*, 8 x 4
DSB: 55lbs FR: 28lbs
*Lateral raise supersetted* w/ *side raises* 10 x 4
LR: 28lbs SR: 18lbs
*Bent over raises* 10 x 3
BOR: 18lbs
*Machine shrugs* 8 x 3
MS: 220lbs

Was an alright workout, had my chicken in the oven for when I came back and it was burnt adding to its awful taste in the first place.


----------



## MrKeenan (Feb 13, 2012)

Went to get some straps today for deadlifts, turned out we got wrist supporters which is rather remtarded. Had my oats and toast this morning and then some pasta before getting the gym.
Belly was so bloated of lifting of deadlifts, also had that feeling where you have food to soon to a workout that you feel tired and sluggish when exercising. My routine today went:

*Deadlifts*: (this includes bar weight) Warm up 10r x 30kg(66lbs), 8r x 70kg(154lbs), 5r x 90kg(198lbs), 2r x 110kg(242lbs)
*Pull ups*(slight assistance, will remember to put it next week): 2 narrow, 1 wide each 8 - 10 reps
*Bent over dumbbell row*: 3 x 8r. 35kg(77lbs) 
*T Bar rows*: 3 x 8r. 40kg(88lbs)
*Lat pulldowns*: 3 x 8r. 50kg(121lbs)

Was a normal session nothing amazing. Seen a fella doing the bus driver exercise thought it was quite funny. In other words, using a 25kg disc and pretending to drive a bus in the air.


----------



## MrKeenan (Feb 15, 2012)

Chest today also went shopping. 
Routine: 
*Flat bench press*: (with bar) 3 sets of 2 drops, 8r x 80kg (176lbs) drop 5r x 50kg (110lbs) drop 5r x 30kg (66lbs)
This was also a personal best as I've really always done drop sets, I might try next week a normal 3 - 4 sets with no drops. I've been focusing more lately on the press on the lower part of my chest to bring it in a bit more.
*PB: 80kg (176lbs)*
*Incline dumbbell press*: 1 x 8r. 65kg (143lbs) 1 x 6r. 70kg (154lbs) 1 x 5r. 65kg (143lbs)
Another pb, felt goooooooooood today
*PB: 70kg  (154lbs)*
*Cable crossovers*: 1 x 8r. 60kg (132lbs) 2 x 8r. 70kg (154lbs) 
Can never get a deep contraction on my lower chest without the 30kg for some reason, however some weeks I can't get it at all no matter what I do. I think its to do with how well my flat bench goes that I'm able to feel it better.
*Machine flyes*: 3 x 8r. 35kg (77lbs) 
Again, if I can never really target the lower part of my chest unless I hit it hard on the first exercises. I have been able to catch it nicely recently. My technique was to grab the inner part of the machine flyes with the seat placed quite high to be able to target my lower chest but for some reason it hasn't been working lately. 

In terms of diet today it hasn't been on, I've only had 3 meals up to now, with my fourth been in an hour or so. Went shopping today, my money is ridiculously low at the moment. Hate the weeks I have to stock up on the things I normally have like pasta or oats (usually have a lot of these) which means I miss out on a pack of chicken costing £4/£2.
Oh also, gained 1/2 inch on my thighs since I last measured them. Think I might post up my full body stats maybe each month starting March.


----------



## Miss Amber (Feb 27, 2012)

Just a few pics of legs. Can't be bothered logging in an out to go on my profile. Going to do todays routine in about half hour


----------



## MrKeenan (Feb 27, 2012)

Okay so today was back it went like:
*Deadlifts*: Not going to include bar weight, Warm up 8r x 40kg (88lbs), 6r x 90kg (198lbs), 3r x 110kg (242lbs), 2r x 120kg (264lbs)
*Deadlift PB: 120kg (264lbs)*
*Pull ups* 4 sets, 8 reps each slight assistance
*Bent over dumbbell row* Thought I could get out the 40kg (88lbs) but didn't feel I could contract enough, so did 2 more sets of 8r with 35kg (77lbs)
*Lat pulldowns*: 3 x 8r. 67.5kg (149lbs)
Thought I might do these as I heard its beneficial to do rear delts on back day..
*Rear delt flyes*: 3 x 8r. 30kg PH (66lbs)

In terms of diet I'm fucked. If people have read my other topic you'll know I got made unemployed on the friday as the restaurant I worked out closed down without any notice made to staff, I literally walked in to find it locked with all the lights turned out which a friend then informed me later on Facebook that it had closed. Meaning no money for fooooood , I'm making do with what is in the freezer at the moment. Literally any chicken based substance I've been eating to make do with ha.


----------



## MrKeenan (Mar 19, 2012)

*Deadlift PB: 130kg (287lbs)*


----------



## MrKeenan (Apr 12, 2013)

Gona start this up again!

*Current stats: *
20 years old
6'1
228lbs
14% - 15% BF

Don't know what the fuck I was thinking with the diet up there, moved on quite a bit since then.
Meal plan goes pretty much like: 

Meal 1: Banana, shake
Meal 2: Haddock, veg
Meal 3: Chicken, veg
Meal 4: Haddock, veg
Meal 5: Shake 
Meal 6: Chicken, veg

Adds up to around 340g protein per day, carbs kept to a minimum. Been seeing quite nice results and recently lost 14lbs from a mixture of this diet/cardio/ridiculous amounts of stress in the space of 3 weeks.. however haven't seen any noticeable muscle loss so it's all good. Lifts have shot up since I last looked at this but I'll compare them when I come to the days. About to train chest in a second.
A reminder if I don't remember to post back here in however long it takes me to look back: 
Girls are scum


----------

